# When to order to ensure facelift



## DN325CI (Oct 5, 2002)

Jon, I'm ready to order a 325Ci for ED and I'm paying cash. I'm in Ohio so I'm not sure I'm a candidate for a Cutter deal, but I like the new facelift and I want to make certain that my 325Ci is the facelifted version.

My question is when should I go to a dealer and order? I don't want to wait any longer than necessary but I do want the facelift.

Any advice is appreciated!

Thanks,
Don


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

DN325CI said:


> *Jon, I'm ready to order a 325Ci for ED and I'm paying cash. I'm in Ohio so I'm not sure I'm a candidate for a Cutter deal, but I like the new facelift and I want to make certain that my 325Ci is the facelifted version.
> 
> My question is when should I go to a dealer and order? I don't want to wait any longer than necessary but I do want the facelift.
> 
> ...


Don,

BMWNA has yet to "officially" confirm the facelift;
on the record, though, they have, as a matter of fact denied it
when queried by our mutual customers... Doh!
:flipoff:

*My opinion based on my speculation* would be to order
in February for April production...


----------



## DN325CI (Oct 5, 2002)

Cool. That's what I'll do then. Thanks for the advice!

Also - I live fairly close to Detroit, so for grins I'll head up to NAIAS, where apparently BMW will unveil the car, probably on January 6th. I suppose they will need to confirm production timing then.

Don


----------



## jrubens (Aug 14, 2002)

please ask the reps whether the facelift will have a six speed manual transmission and whether it will be given a 2004 MY designation 

Thanks.


----------



## DN325CI (Oct 5, 2002)

OK. I'll ask.

I'm pretty sure the 2004 MY thing is true, starting in March to coincide with the facelift. Several months ago I met a fellow at a BMW dealership that did not know anything about the facelift. I told him of the rumors and I sent him a link to that "crooked fax" thread that talked about all the new models coming. That fax was all that was available at the time. The Z4 had not even been seen yet.

Ironically, it happened that a few weeks later he was asked to sit in on some kind of roundtable session with BMW corporate personnel - don't know if it was NA or Germany. When he returned he called me up and said the rumor was true. I asked how that could be given BMW's emphatic denial of a facelift occurring in 2003. He said "That's the thing - they're gonna call it an '04."

Ever since then I've noticed that the 2 or 3 posted BMW denials I've seen were very carefully worded to suggest no facelift in MY 2003, but not necessarily CALENDAR 2003.

The six speed is probably confined to the 3.0, but I'll ask! May get lucky!

Don


----------



## jrubens (Aug 14, 2002)

Thanks.... I'm planning on a 330, so it's fine with me if the six is limited, I'd just like to know what is going on. My dealer had no information. Actually, he had so many little things wrong about the car that I grew concerned.... seemed that I knew more about the cic alarm, for example, then he did.... (unless everything I've read online is absolutely wrong).

I thought the press release about the PP was a little vague... could be read that the six speed was coming on all 3's but would have a short shifter on the PP, or that it was only on PP this year.

Thanks for asking. I hope you enjoy the show.


----------



## TGD (Aug 7, 2002)

*Facelift*

In Greece the facelift models will be sold from April.


----------

